# Sound Hiccup Issue



## Raider0087 (Dec 28, 2009)

Hello all,

My problem is with my audio. Whether it be logging into windows, or playing a song, my audio has constant hiccups that get worse if i'm doing anything on my computer (searching the web, playing a game, etc.). 

I strongly believe this is not an audio driver issue, or a faulty sound card (currently using the built in motherboard card), and here is why. I used to have windows XP, and my sound worked with no issues. One day, i decided to get rid of all the crap and do a fresh install of windows XP. After doing the fresh install, i was having the same problems that i am now (audio hiccups). I spent hours trying to fix it, changing drivers, updating codecs and what not... nothing seemed to work. 

My motherboard is a Gigabyte GA-7N400 Pro 2 (pretty old... i know...), built in sound card is a Realtek AC'97. My memory is a little fuzzy, but after the fresh install of xp, and all the audio issues i was having, i had never re-installed windows media player (simply because i never use it). But i seem to remember installing windows media player, going to my device manager and updating the sound driver. When i did this, it changed from "Realtek AC'97 Audio" to "Legacy Audio Driver". Now i know that it makes zero sense, and there should be no correlation between installing windows media player and my computer magically finding the "right" driver, but i think that's what happened. I had tried to update the driver multiple times before installing windows media player, and it always told me that my driver was up to date. Then magically it found a Legacy Audio Driver that had no sound issues... doesn't make sense... plus it screws me because i can't search for a "Legacy Audio Driver" for windows 7...

Anyways... recently i bought and did a fresh install of Windows 7 Home Premium, and what do ya know... same problems as before... I tried all the things i mentioned above, and nothing worked. I did countless searches through gigabyte's website as well as realtek's website, and no new drivers/codecs seemed to fix my problem. I finally got sick of it and decided to buy a new sound card (for one of my vacant PCI slots). I installed this soundcard properly (disabled onboard sound card in my BIOS, etc.) and guess what... same problems... I even made sure my new soundcard was windows 7 ready... I ended up returning the new sound card because it was a waste of $25 since it didn't fix my problem... I have no idea what to do next, but i'm a big music guy and this sound issue is driving me insane.

Maybe somebody can shed some light on my issue...

I would appreciate any help!

Thanks in advance!

I have:
AMD Athlon XP 3200+ (2.19 GHz) Processor
Gigabyte GA-7N400 Pro 2 Motherboard
1.0 GB of Ram (2 sticks 512 running in duel channel)
Windows 7 Home Premium 32-bit

Currently i have the "Realtek AC'97 Audio" Driver installed, and i got the windows 7 / Vista version from the Realtek Website.

Like i said, i've done a bit of searching for different drivers and if it is a driver issue, i cannot seem to find the right one... but that doesn't explain why the PCI sound card i bought had the same issues...


----------



## johnb35 (Dec 28, 2009)

So it hiccups right after a fresh install or is it after you start installing software?


----------



## Raider0087 (Dec 28, 2009)

after a fresh install


----------



## johnb35 (Dec 28, 2009)

Can you try a dedicated sound card?


----------



## Raider0087 (Dec 28, 2009)

that is what i did, it was a Diamond Xtreme something or other, and it still had the same issues :-(


----------



## johnb35 (Dec 28, 2009)

Then it sounds like you have a mobo problem or other hardware issue.


----------



## Raider0087 (Dec 28, 2009)

that is kinda what i was thinking... thanks for your help.


----------

